# New here



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi all,

I just joined last week and wanted to say hi. I've posted a little on this forum since joining but never introduced myself.

I joined mainly to seek advice. My wife and I are both in our mid/late 40's and she's starting to hit perimenopause, we think. So I want to be able to support her in anyway she needs, but I'm also trying to rekindle the spark in our sex life. 

Thanks!


----------

